

How to lose fat and increase productivity at work - mmrobins
http://www.teten.com/blog/2012/03/12/reinventing-the-office-how-to-lose-fat-and-increase-productivity-at-work/

======
ryanherman
This seems like a bit of an overkill. I don't think I'd be happy if
programming on a medicine ball for 12 hours a day. You also need a lot of
closet space to put this stuff. Seems like a lot of dead weight to me.

